# For Tablet Users: A Solution For Randomized Numbers



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

So I started my weekend of Ubering yesterday and discovered that yes, they have officially changed the system to randomize the phone numbers to contact pax.

At first, I was upset. That was lessened when all day I was receiving non-stop pings. Didn't have a chance to feel upset!

Once I had a chance to take a break, I looked up solutions and I found one.

*Tablet Talk* - $2.99






Yes it's a paid app but if you are a tablet user, it's 100% worth it!

What it basically does is when you attempt to make a call with your tablet, it redirects the call to your phone via Bluetooth. This bluetooth connection does not disconnect the phone from your vehicle's bluetooth so you'll still be able to hear and speak with that bluetooth connectivity.

The beautiful thing is, that you just click "Contact" then "Call". It then open ups the Tablet Talk with the number inputted. You hit "Dial" and it starts the call on your phone. It even keeps an overlay on the Tablet where you can end the call from there. You don't even have to touch your phone ever again! Your phone can stay in your pocket!

Text works the exact same way, you click "Text" and it sends you to Tablet Talk. You type your message and it sends the text via the Bluetooth, and when you receive a text on your phone it shows up on your Tablet., Beautifully written software!

Two things to help you with your installation that I had to learn from trial and error:

Connect your devices via Bluetooth natively (through the device's Bluetooth settings). Once they've discovered each other then go into the app and attempt to connect. They'll find each other rather instantly.
Some devices with data plans already allow text messaging, so when you click "Text" in the Uber app it may take you to the default Text Message App. Go into your Settings, then Apps, then the Text App. Open Default Settings and clear out any defaults. Now when you go back to the Uber App and hit "Text" it'll ask you which app you want as default, with Tablet Talk being one of the options.
Now the tablet will work as if it's a phone, using your phone to actually make the call and text. It basically mirrors your phone's capabilities. The number shown and received will be your phone's number that's registered with Uber.

You only have to buy the app once on one device (as long as the App Stores are linked). Once you buy it on one, go to the app store on the second (both devices need it installed) and go to your "All Apps" option, you should see it available as "Purchased".


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I have found the number change to not be an issue. I run my tablet off my cell's blue tooth. Calls still come in on my cell and I can message using the uber partner app to initiate call/text.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jfinks said:


> I have found the number change to not be an issue. I run my tablet off my cell's blue tooth. Calls still come in on my cell and I can message using the uber partner app to initiate call/text.


Of course incoming isn't the issue but at least with my tablet, it won't let you initiate calls natively. I can send text as my tablet has it's own data plan but since it has a different number, Uber prevents numbers not registered to sent messages.

Your tablet may already have a built in capability that's similar Tablet Talk, in which case, you are fortunate. For those that do not, this does it for you.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

No, I am saying I don't use the tablet for any type of comm. The Uber partner app will run on the tablet and cell phone concurrently. Just use cell phone for communicating.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jfinks said:


> No, I am saying I don't use the tablet for any type of comm. The Uber partner app will run on the tablet and cell phone concurrently. Just use cell phone for communicating.


You might have something built in that youre not aware of. On my android, if i try to log onto my phone while on my tablet itll prevent me from doing so. Theres no way to get the pax number to make the call or text from on the phone app.

You got lucky if you can run the app on two devices at once.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Ya order of going online on both device matters, and if you already on a trip it won't let you. So you have to get them both online early. I don't have anything special on either. I generally have my tablet online and then the phone. Sometimes the phone goes online by itself because I rarely touch it through the time online and I will find that it is online sometimes.


----------



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

jfinks said:


> e. Sometimes the phone goes online by itself because I rarely touch it through the time online and I will find that it is online sometimes.


I've definitely seen that happen and it's annoying when it does!


----------



## Charlie Schwartz (Aug 17, 2016)

Update is good. Since the update I have never had a "welcome to uber. please enter the number associated with your account... (enters number) we are unable to connect your call because you are calling from a number that is not registered on your account... (untrue)"

I was never able to contact pax in-app. Aside from google call forwarding, my phone is simply not connected to my tab. I plan on ditching my phone completely quite soon, but Uber is an obstacle to that.


----------



## zestymouse (Dec 15, 2016)

Invaluable info... Thank you! How are you able to log on simultaneously with both devices? I've never been able to... is there a trick? (Android)


----------



## Rufusruffington (Dec 6, 2016)

Tablet talk is awesome. I couldn't imagine ubering without it. 

With tablet talk, you don't need to be online with both devices. your tablet controls your phone via bluetooth, or wifi (your choice). all your contacts, texts, and call history syncs to your tablet and use just use that


----------



## 781623 (Nov 17, 2016)

I did not find Tablet Talk in the app store.


----------



## Rufusruffington (Dec 6, 2016)

I can't link it (new account) but it's right there


----------



## Charlie Schwartz (Aug 17, 2016)

Finally got google voice to work.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/usin...et-for-uber-driving.27379/page-3#post-1843381


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Tablet Talk is God damn awesome


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*( only criticism I have is it doesn't seem to work for Lyft at all and I do occasionally have to answer the call manually via the cell phone but other than it is fantastic)*

This app is so freaking awesome I almost want to cry,

Used to be when a customer send me a text I would have to reach over to my phone and actually open the text messenger so I can see the customers message as I was only giving a notification no chance to actually read the message,

Now a customer's text message is immediately shown right in the middle of my 8-inch tablet and I can send a reply from the same pop-up without having to touch my phone,

Everything is done via tablet, the tablet controlled the phone via Bluetooth, the phone is still transmitted to my Ford auto sync via Bluetooth I do not need to touch the phone, there is the option to use Wifi instead of Bluetooth but I have not tried it or set it up,
*
Guess a quick reminder:*

The table talk app must be installed on both devices your tablet and your phone,

Your Bluetooth setup from your phone to your car or your earpiece device stays the same you do not change that,

You're going to pair your tablet to your phone, make sure tablet talk app are on your tablet and your phone,

On the Tablet Talk app in both your phone and your tablet make sure settings is set for Bluetooth,

Connect your smartphone to your car or earpiece device, like you normally do now,

Now on your smartphone within the Tablet Talk app enable discovery,

Now on your tablet within the Tablet Talk app press connect

The tablet will try to discover your smartphone via Bluetooth and everything should connect,

The are settings within the Tablet Talk app that you may want to tweet to your liking,

If you can't connect 2 Bluetooth devices to your smartphone you are probably S.O.L 
unless you can get the wifi function to work..


----------



## Dallas007 (May 18, 2016)

I use and iPad and Blackberry cell ; any apps to try with this (odd, i admit) combination.
... in the mean time, I will just keep re-entering the random number into my cell to call pax when necessary


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Dallas007 said:


> I use and iPad and Blackberry cell ; any apps to try with this (odd, i admit) combination.
> ... in the mean time, I will just keep re-entering the random number into my cell to call pax when necessary


 an iPad in a Blackberry good luck with that


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Tablet talk is awesome. I wonder though if your tablet has a data plan couldn't you just install Google voice and use that number as your uber number? 
Currently u use two cell phones and have GV installed on both and my GV number as my lyft/uber number. When u click call pax a box pops up asking if I want to use my carrier or GV number to complete the call. If u had a tablet with a data plan I'd give it a shot


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Tablet talk is awesome. I wonder though if your tablet has a data plan couldn't you just install Google voice and use that number as your uber number?
> Currently u use two cell phones and have GV installed on both and my GV number as my lyft/uber number. When u click call pax a box pops up asking if I want to use my carrier or GV number to complete the call. If u had a tablet with a data plan I'd give it a shot


You're tablet needs data plan - Why?

That's a Samsung Tab A, has no data plan,
Wi-Fi shared from my smart phone..


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> You're tablet needs data plan - Why?
> 
> That's a Samsung Tab A, has no data plan,
> Wi-Fi shared from my smart phone..


I get that but can u use your wifi tablet to call your uber pax? Because I can't ,google voice doesn't work on my wifi tablet . I thought mayb since a data plan on a tablet assigns a phone number to the tablet that google voice may work


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I get that but can u use your wifi tablet to call your uber pax? Because I can't ,google voice doesn't work on my wifi tablet . I thought mayb since a data plan on a tablet assigns a phone number to the tablet that google voice may work


Are you using the hangout app on your tablet,
The Hangout app give you a dial Pad for your Google Voice number and Texts


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Are you using the hangout app on your tablet,
> The Hangout app give you a dial Pad for your Google Voice number and Texts


I'm not , I'll have to give that a shot . Thanks


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Why do you need a tablet? Isn't your phone enough?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JimS said:


> Why do you need a tablet? Isn't your phone enough?


Nope.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

What holder do you use for your tablet? 

I have ATT, with a Samsung Galaxy E. It has the Number Sync so the tablet works just like the phone on the same number too. But it is big and I have not found a holder that works yet.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Go4 said:


> What holder do you use for your tablet?
> 
> I have ATT, with a Samsung Galaxy E. It has the Number Sync so the tablet works just like the phone on the same number too. But it is big and I have not found a holder that works yet.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019HNR8V4/?tag=ubne0c-20

But I no longer use the CD attachment because in the CTS, the CD is so low that with this attachment, it doesn't allow me to put the car in park.

So I took the Magnet part itself and double sided taped it over my Analog clock which was almost a perfect fit.










great thing with this setup i can easily just put my cell phone up there when I'm not ubering, all you need to have is the back steel plate and most of these magnet mounts come with two.

If you're worried about size and wait of the tablet, you can always go with this









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017HWSDD4/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Rgar (Jul 26, 2016)

Go4 said:


> What holder do you use for your tablet?
> 
> I have ATT, with a Samsung Galaxy E. It has the Number Sync so the tablet works just like the phone on the same number too. But it is big and I have not found a holder that works yet.


I use a small strip of Velcro on the dash and part of it on the back of the tablet works perfectly.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Has anybody been able to make calls from there tablet with TabletTalk or did I read somewhere it wasn't possible? I can send sms and receive calls ok but the app seems to hang when trying to make a call. Feedback is appreciated.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

dolllarchaser said:


> Has anybody been able to make calls from there tablet with TabletTalk or did I read somewhere it wasn't possible? I can send sms and receive calls ok but the app seems to hang when trying to make a call. Feedback is appreciated.


I make calls on Tablet Talk all last night no problems. Might need to try reinstalling on both devices.


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> You're tablet needs data plan - Why?
> 
> That's a Samsung Tab A, has no data plan,
> Wi-Fi shared from my smart phone..


Hi, what kind of tablet mount is this? Can you share a link to more information or where I can buy a mount like this?


----------

